# Insulation ?



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I've cut out my holes for my inwall speakers. I wanted 7.1 but I heard that blu-ray is actually 5.1, so I opted to go 5.1 for now I can always upgrade. My question is do you have to cut out the insulation to put the speaker in or can you just mount the speaker with insulation behind it? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I removed the insulation from behind the inwalls i put in my front room, i actually built in a sense a make shift enclosure for them useing expanding foam, caulk, dynamat and automotive undercoating. they don't sound half bad compared to when i just cut a hole in the wall and plopped them in.:T


----------



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

Leave the insulation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Speakers don't get hot enough to worry about insulation contact. You can leave the insulation in.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes there is no reason to remove it unless it is interfering with installation or in my case i wanted some kind of enclosure for them to help them sound abit punchier.:T


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Appreciate all the responses. Also is it a bad idea to buy an external center channel speaker. reason being is that the center has 2, 6 1/2 with a 1 in tweeter in the middle and I do not want to cut out the 2 studs in the way?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't see a problem with using an external center you may need to do some level adjustments otherwise as long as it is cosmetically pleasing to you then go for it.
When i did my inwalls i actually ended up with a stud dead center of my location, being that it is not a load bearing wall i didn't hesitate to notch it to accomidate the speaker.:T


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Sound wise, its better to use an identical speaker for L, C and R. That's what I did for in-wall systems in both my master bedroom and living room.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

fitzwaddle said:


> Sound wise, its better to use an identical speaker for L, C and R. That's what I did for in-wall systems in both my master bedroom and living room.


Very good point.:T


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Identical you mean same brand? I was thinking of getting a center with 5 1/4 so it will fit in the wall. Also thanks for all the help. Oh yeah Bambino nice truck, I have a 2000 shorty on black 22's.


----------



## jsu1995 (Oct 4, 2010)

nickm said:


> Appreciate all the responses. Also is it a bad idea to buy an external center channel speaker. reason being is that the center has 2, 6 1/2 with a 1 in tweeter in the middle and I do not want to cut out the 2 studs in the way?


I would do all I could to make the LCR's all the same speaker and same style mount to allow the most seemless front sound stage.

How wide is your in-wall centrer? In order to have to cut two studs, it's either real wide or your wall in not typical. Maybe you could mount it vertically in the wall instead of horizontally? 

. . . But no matter what you chose, you should first verify whether the wall is load-bearing before making any modifications to the structure (as bambino pointed out already).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nickm said:


> Identical you mean same brand? I was thinking of getting a center with 5 1/4 so it will fit in the wall. Also thanks for all the help. Oh yeah Bambino nice truck, I have a 2000 shorty on black 22's.


Identical? Yes same brand or line. Thanks for the nice comments on the truck, wish i still had her she was my big red corvette:crying:.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my LR they are MA Audio MAQ8701, the LR Surrounds are the same ones. I'm kinda doing this on a budget, I have bought everything from ebay so far. I know I will probably upgrade later but this is my first house and my first HT. The speaker wire is Monster Cable XP-CL CL3 rated. I'm gonna get a center channel of the same brand. I still havent bought the sub or the receiver. I want the receiver to be Sony just like my 55" tv, and PS3. I also have the Monster Cable M2000 hdmi cable. I will also connect the speaker cable from receiver with monster banana plugs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't even know MA audio made stuff for the house, cool. Since it allready appears that you have your cable i can't suggest making a trip to the Monoprice website but for you future needs you should check them out as you can save a bundle over the Monster stuff which in my opinion is just a brand name.
Looks as though your gonna have one nice looking room.:T


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Same brand _and model_. You wouldn't want a flute playing your center while your mains are trumpets. Even if they're all made by the same company. It's the same idea.


----------

